# Boer/Nubian cross



## Itchysmom

Does anyone have this cross? If so, would would post some pictures for me?

I have a saanen and found a lady who has a boer/nubian buck...mostly boer she says. I would like to see what it looks like but will not be able to get there any time soon. I want a meater buck to breed my doe to this year. 

Also, when looking at bucks to breed her to, what exactly should I be looking for as far as conformation in the buck? She is a good size doe and right now her whether is growing well. He was a single and was able to be raised on the doe. I will also be going to the fair in Sept and looking at all the goats there. I just need to know what I am looking at in terms of a meat goat!

Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

Here's my 50-50 Boer / Nubian. 
In this pic she's 4 yrs old. this year she threw a 16lb kid easily. she has a large frame!


----------



## Polarhug

Katrina's girl is much prettier than mine ~ ours are just home purpose, I haven't gotten into show quality.... yet! But they are all Nubian/Boer Mix. Both FF does had 2 kids each Friday. 8.25 and 9lb twins, and 8.25 & 6lb twins. Absolute perfect kidding which was a bonus since i'm brand new to all of this!


----------



## Itchysmom

You both have beautiful goats! Thank you so much for the pictures!

Where does most of the meat come from on a goat? what should I be looking for in a buck?


----------



## JessaLynn

Here's 2 of ours just born last friday


----------



## toth boer goats

> Also, when looking at bucks to breed her to, what exactly should I be looking for as far as conformation in the buck? She is a good size doe and right now her whether is growing well. He was a single and was able to be raised on the doe. I will also be going to the fair in Sept and looking at all the goats there. I just need to know what I am looking at in terms of a meat goat!


 Look at the weak points in your doe....and try to find a buck that has good qualities... to strengthen those weaknesses in your doe...for those area's ..... Such as does your Doe need....stronger pasterns....deeper twist....to have more length.....to get more muscling....width...ect.... Good luck ........ :thumb: :wink:

Nubian/ boer are a beautiful animals...we had them at one time and just loved them.... very nice everyone....love your pics... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Perfect7

Here's our guy at 3 months old. He's not as stocky as I would like so we are going with another buck for breeding this fall, but I love his coloring so we are going to keep him to breed next year if he muscles up or he'll be the forever wether pet. :laugh: Maybe a lanky growth spurt?
88% Boer, 12% Nubian


----------



## Itchysmom

After seeing all yur nice goats, I can hardly wait to see this ladies bucks.

when I can, I will try to get some good pics or my doe and let you all take a look at her and give me your opinions.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Heres another.









This is my Belle. She is Boer/Nubian and has beautiful dapples on her legs and her head. She was a first freshener this time around with twins(which one was a gorgeous black and white doeling) but unfortunately she rejected the other, which was a buck kid, and the little doeling wasn't too smart and would nurse from her or a bottle. The little boy wanted to nurse, but she didn't want him to. He took the bottle like a pro. She was a bottle baby and a FF, and didnt spend too much time with the boy after birth so she just didnt get that bond with him. But when we would milk her out she was giving over a half gallon a day, as an FF. I thought that was pretty awesome.

She is for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## HoosierShadow

I just sold a doe who was nubian/boer. I believe her mama was nubian, and the daddy was a boer if I remember correctly.



















I've seen a lot of people on our local craigslist who breed boer/nubian. I've met some people as well, and they really like the cross. THey say the nubian brings in a lot more milk, which I've heard can be a downside of boer - some boers don't always produce a lot of milk for their kids <I am new, but this is what I've heard>. So by bringing the nubian into the mix, it adds more..

If you were wanting a meat goat, I'd go with a boer/kiko. Again, very very popular around here, and I've heard nothing but good about the mix - kiko are very hardy and easy keepers. 
One of our does is a boer/kiko cross.

Have fun!


----------



## Itchysmom

I wish I could find a boer/kiko! So far I have found a Boer and a Boer/Nubian cross. I am leaning towards the Boer/Nubian cross. Since my doe is a Saanen, I am hoping to get a meatier whether and maybe some does with a higher buttermilk content. Hoping the Nubian will help with this a bit. We shall see. If I do not like the cross I can always go to the Boer next year. Maybe get a pure Nubian doe also.

You all have such nice goats. I love the curly tips on those ears!


----------



## Lexibot

Hi, we got a boer/nubian cross (mother being the boer) WONDERFUL outcomes you can get. It's a chance though, some don't come out as bulky (they take the Nubian's side), luck of the draw I guess.

Mix breeds are absolutely fantastic, I want to try Kiko crossed with Alpines and/or Nubians, and see how they turn out.

This was Angus:
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak- ... 7715_n.jpg

Very meaty goat, he was the size of my 5 month old Kiko/Boar cross at only 2 months old. He's 2 months in that picture. We sold him though, it seems Boar goats in my area like to loose their muscle, I have no problems with Kikos though >.>


----------



## rockinmranch

Ok, I am excited to see what happens with my girls, I have Nubian/Alpine doe & a Togg/Alpine doe, & am renting a Boer buck this whole month. They bred on Nov 27th, He's just hanging out to make sure.


----------



## Katemary63

The doe on the left is our Boer X Nubian. We breed her to 100% Boer buck and she has the cutest kids with speckled ears that are nice and meaty. They sell quickly!

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_9FUzU-rOUdE/TQPwJ ... 5B2%5D.jpg


----------



## toth boer goats

> Ok, I am excited to see what happens with my girls, I have Nubian/Alpine doe & a Togg/Alpine doe, & am renting a Boer buck this whole month. They bred on Nov 27th, He's just hanging out to make sure.


 They will be really nice kids you will love them.... :thumb: 



> The doe on the left is our Boer X Nubian. We breed her to 100% Boer buck and she has the cutest kids with speckled ears that are nice and meaty. They sell quickly!
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_9FUzU-rOUdE/TQPwJ ... 5B2%5D.jpg


 very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow

I was told Ithma is a Boer/Nubian cross. But I believe she is a 2nd generation because her mama was the boer/nubian and her sire was a boer buck.
She's a really nice doe, they did try to dehorn her but her horns kept trying to grow back.. doesn't matter to us though.
Her weight before pregnancy is around 165lbs. She's as tall as our buck.

Back when we got her at the beginning of summer









taken on 12-09 she's due on 1-1-11









With her udder already shaping up, it looks like her udder will be nicer than my boer does. This is her second pregnancy.









I like the boer/nubian crosses, and think we may keep trying to use this kind of line.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful Doe.......... :thumb:


----------



## dtincoelemari

Beautiful goats everyone!!!  :greengrin: 
I really want to breed fullblood boers and boer/nubian crosses myself :thumbup: I get to start buying stock this coming Feb/March :wahoo: Right now, I just have some mutt dairy does... By this I mean they are a mix of 4 breeds and verying sizes :ROFL: You would never know they are all sisters :doh: 
So, I have a question for those of you who breed the boer/nubian crosses. Because boers have 4 teats and nubians have 2 teats do any of you guys breed for crosses with 4 teats? And if so, is it difficult to keep the 4 teats trait?


----------



## Katemary63

dtincoelemari said:


> So, I have a question for those of you who breed the boer/nubian crosses. Because boers have 4 teats and nubians have 2 teats do any of you guys breed for crosses with 4 teats? And if so, is it difficult to keep the 4 teats trait?


BOERS HAVE 4 TEATS??????


----------



## nancy d

Hoosier you need to get Ithma out of your herd she'd be better off here. :greengrin: 
Kate, your Boer cross with the bar across her face could pass as a sister to one of mine. Beautiful of course, frosted ears and nice width.

As for teats, I've had em two & three, sometimes four on the crosses. Tho I prefer 4 they are not always working.


----------



## nancy d

Yep, many of them have 4 teats. Honestly I was horrified the first time I saw them. More room at the table :greengrin: Now I embrace them. Well, not literally. :shocked:


----------



## dtincoelemari

:slapfloor: :ROFL: Your too funny Nancy :greengrin: I agree that 4 functional teats is a huge plus.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Yep, many of them have 4 teats. Honestly I was horrified the first time I saw them. More room at the table :greengrin: Now I embrace them. Well, not literally. :shocked:


So true with the boers.... I love them too... :thumb: :ROFL:


----------



## Katemary63

Well, ya learn something every day. I've got several high percentage does and all of them have two funtioning teats. Some have little "fake" ones. But all only have two that work. I had NO IDEA! LOL! Of course, I've only had goats 4 years now and have never shown. I'm sure there's lots I don't know!


----------



## toth boer goats

As long as.... they are clean...well spaced... 2x2.... it is acceptable in the ABGA and the goat can be shown....the association changed their ruling... as it use to be 1x1 clean..... now... they seen the reasoning and the rights to add the 2x2 to acceptable quality......they did note ...that the boers can have trips...quads and with the extra milk spickets....they can feed each kid... at the same time....with 1x1.... and the Doe has trips or more ....then ....1 or more kids... don't get to eat.... :wink: 

Remember .....this is for the boers....not other breeds of goats.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow

nancy d said:


> Hoosier you need to get Ithma out of your herd she'd be better off here. :greengrin:
> Kate, your Boer cross with the bar across her face could pass as a sister to one of mine. Beautiful of course, frosted ears and nice width.
> 
> As for teats, I've had em two & three, sometimes four on the crosses. Tho I prefer 4 they are not always working.


hehe...she's the best doe in my herd IMO. She likes to keep to herself in the herd, she can be pushy, but not usually unless she's in a mood <haha!>, and I remember when our first kids were born from 2 does, she was very easy going around their kids and not a big meanie. 
We have her lil sis who is a yearling and she is such a tomboy. I think their sires might have been different? but the sires were boer bucks. 
The other boer/nubian we had that we sold over the summer - who was a rescue turned out to be a good looking doe. Problem with her was she also became very territorial, and well...with having a small herd, I don't need 2 herd queens....hehe...


----------



## rockinmranch

Just an update, my Nubian/Alpine Doe, Princess, kidded last night!!! She had twins, a buckling first, & a doeling 2nd! Both are mostly white like Daddy, my human offspring sons are already fighting over them, & upon serious scrutiny for confo defects, or anything abnormal, I have 2 kids with colored heads, 2 teats each, normal looking plumbing otherwise, and I am so freaking excited about my first ever babies, my hubby went to bed without me, lol!










(yup, sniffing the fresh milk scent on my hands while over-zealously making sure my new babies find the spigots, lol!)

arty: :birthday: :stars:

NOW that we have THAT out of the way, my togg/alpine doe seems to be at least a week behind in development- do I need to separate her, or will that cause issues? They are bonded does, but "Larry", the ToggX is hiding in the corner of their stall with a :What The He.....?" look on her face.

For comparison, Princess 3 hours before kidding:









Larry, 20 min. later, bred approx same time:









Visually,she's at least a week behind Prin. What do you guys think?

I am supposed to go out of town this weekend for a horse show, which automatically puts Larry on the High Risk for Complications List, right? 
:roll:


----------



## nancy d

Those are two beautiful babies you got there, congrats!!


----------



## rockinmranch

Well, I was wrong! Larry kidded yesterday! I had to bug a few gals online to talk me through how to get her to NOT run for the hills from her kids, ended up tying her to a stall wall & pinning her with my shoulder, holding her back legs so she quit trying to stomp their little heads in! After an hour or so, I finally got the 2 new ones plugged in to the right spigots, lol! As of last night, she was letting them nurse unassisted. I guess she figured it out, & that was easier than putting up with me!










SO, final count, 2 boys, 2 girls, all 4 have mom-ish colored heads & dad colored bodies! They're so tiny! I forgot how little kids were, it seems like an inch wide dehorner burner would be so big! Might have to have hubby weld up something smaller. (He's a certified welder/blacksmith/Certified Journeyman Farrier, if I can draw it, he can weld it up!)

For the 2 bucklings, I need to wait until they're 3-6 weeks old for banding, correct? Thanks!


----------



## nancy d

Good job asserting your authority with the doe RockinM!!


----------



## RPC

I wait until 6-8 weeks to band. I actually waited to long this year and didn't band till 12 weeks. That was too long. But the 6-8 weeks is good because they get bigger faster and you need to give the urethra time to grow.


----------



## GoatJoy

Such lovely pics!! Do the boer/nubian girls milk well for yall?


----------



## nancy d

Our 2 50& do fine, between them they put out almost a gallon a day which is more than plenty for us . 
One has smallish orifices though.


----------



## Rasfamily

OK me and my wife have been talking about her getting a goat or two. I have a friend who has been crossing Boer and Nubians and had some huge meaty milkers he has produced.
Well my friend is moving out of state and even though finances are not where i like them I might just have to get my wife what she wants.
I look at it this way. #1 I know the breeder personally, #2 I have seen what the auctions offer "but sadly didn't pay much attention to price Vs. breed"
Now mw wife was talking and threw me a price pf 350 for one of the does. "HMM christmas is still being payed for HMM" I was apprehensive. BUT today he said he has a mother with two 2 1/2 month old little billies Momma is 75% Boer and 25% Nubian OK.... BUT it is unclear due to some unforeseen circumstances if the father was Nubian or Boer? I was offered the mother and two babies for $300
knowing my wife she will want the milk even if we do have meat goats, will it be worth it to start her flock with these three even if we are not sure of who sired them? should we look for a Nubian buck to improve milk production down the lines and at what %age dose this cross really keep the best traits of both lines??


----------



## kccjer

This is a really old thread. You might get better answers if you start your own...


----------



## Rasfamily

OK I did in the welcome section, Found the forum due to the tight time frame we have been offered the animals in question.
I like to be as informed as possible when it comes to any living theng and prospective new family member 8)


----------

